# measuring larger than i should be... twins???



## dottymouse

hi everyone, i posted this in the 1st tri section the other day but decided as everyone here has experianced a mutiple pregnancy, thought i might get more help from you, --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i was at my doctors yesterday with bad pains in the right side of my stomache, anyway he prodded and poked at my tummy seeing if he could feel anything not right, and he said i was measuring larger than i should be, now i know my dates are right bacause i had a scan at 7+weeks, to make sure it wasnt ectopic which it wasnt and measured on track, however my doc said i was measuring almost 20weeks, said he could feel my uterus about inline with my belly button. 

because of the pains i was having he sent me to the hospital and saw another doctor who took blood, prodded and poked and asked a million questions, he only came up with that because im big and expanding everything is expanding and causing the pain, because i have my 12weeks scan in 2weeks they said they wont do a scan unless i have bleeding, but i asked him about my size and he said i am larger than 10weeks and the uterus is well above the pubic bone, he did say because i have already had 2children it could be expanding quicker, but from everything i have read in books and online the uterus does not go above the bone before 12weeks, which is making me think it could be twins. my mum is a twin so there is a chance, and everyone i have spoke to has said im quite big for my weeks, and i have had 3people who dont know me say iv got twins in there. 

guess ill just have to wait till my scan now, hope the next 2weeks go quickly. 

hope someone can come up with ideas on this one for me, thanks ladies, :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Not sure hun, but at 12wks my uterus was measuring 16wks. It wasn't until I was in my second trimester did it measure weeks and weeks ahead. With twins in the family it is very possible x


----------



## twinmummy06

i cant even remember when mine was above my pubic bone, but i do remember i was showing at like 14 or so weeks, and im a big girl. i just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan xxx


----------



## bek74

I had 3 singleton pregnancies before my twins and when I was pregnant with our 3rd son I showed really quickly.
With my first I didn't show for ages about 20wks+ with my 2nd son (fell 9mths after my 1st) I showed around 12wks with my 3rd (fell 12mths later) I swear the moment I peed on the stick and got bfp by belly popped, I showed very early...

Now since it had been 10yrs since my son when I feel with the twins, I could notice my tummy but others didn't notice my bump till about 14-16wks and I am small built...

So it could be the fact your pregnant with baby #3 or twins, you will find out soon enough..

either way congrats on your bfp


----------



## Laura2919

My consultant said they dont usually go by size until past 20 weeks. I was big very early on and it was twins but I know people who carried big with their singletons! My sister was one of them. 
Good luck. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## dottymouse

thank you for all your replys, :D

i showed early on with my daughter (1st pregnancy) but uterous didnt 'pop' over the pubic bone till 12 weeks. my 1st i didnt know i was pregnant till i was almost 20weeks, (i was only 15).

this time i had a midwife appointment at 7+weeks, and i was measuring normal for that, (not above the bone) but i was already showing a good size bump. when i went to docs at 10+weeks they said i was measuring about 20weeks, when i had my scan at 7weeks to check for ectopic, i was on track for my dates, i had a tummy scan, could they have missed a twin doing a tummy scan that early??? they wernt looking for twins on the scan only making sure it was in the right place. :)


----------



## Laura2919

You show earlier the more children you have apparently. Im not sure how true it is as the twins were my first.


----------



## dottymouse

well i had my scan yesterday, and showed 1healthy baby, so no twins in me this time, still unsure why im measuring large but got midwife in a couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love, thanks for letting us know. You're probably above the pubic bone because this is your third bub - that really does make a difference. Your uterus actually generates new and extra muscle and tissue in each pregnancy to accomodate the growing baby - this never vanishes so with each baby your uterus is that bit bigger and never quite returns to its pre-baby size. With number 3 it will "give" much more easily and expand more quickly. THis is why, in general you first baby is the smallest with each succesive one having a heavier birth weight (in general ;))

Good luck with everything x


----------



## mamato2more

At that point, I was only measuring about 4 weeks ahead..Was not until I was about 18 weeks that I really ballooned out..measured 6-7 weeks ahead after that


----------

